# ipad 3 bloqué



## AppleSpirit (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour mon ipad s'est bloqué pendant que je visionnais une vidéo. Même en forçant l'extinction via le bouton power du haut rien ne bouge. Que puis-je faire selon vous ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## iSc0tty (2 Août 2012)

Et en maintenant power + home pendant quelques secondes ? Mon iPhone s'est déjà bloqué  deux ou trois fois comme ça (je regardais pas une vidéo mais sur une app). et pareil le bouton power n'avait aucun effet. Soit j'avais réussi avec maintenant les deux boutons en même temps (mais faut faire gaffe il me semble, je crois que c'est comme ça qu'on le passe en DFU) soit en le branchant à iTunes. Si les deux marchent pas après je ne sais pas à part le laisser faire il se relancera tout seul à un moment..


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Août 2012)

home et power ont résolu le problème. Par contre, une question, qu'est-ce que le DFU ?


----------



## iSc0tty (2 Août 2012)

Déjà si le problème est résolu tant mieux. Et pour le DFU j'ai essayer de trouver simple :
http://ipodtouchzwxt.forumactif.com/t8-dfu-mode-definition-et-tuto


----------



## Tosay (3 Août 2012)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Déjà si le problème est résolu tant mieux. Et pour le DFU j'ai essayer de trouver simple :
> http://ipodtouchzwxt.forumactif.com/t8-dfu-mode-definition-et-tuto



A savoir que ce mode DFU c'est uniquement pour effectuer une restauration sur itune


----------

